# Looking for a summer missions trip?



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2008)

Have any of you ever thought about taking a summer missions trip with a couple of families or some young people from your church?

How about taking one to Canada this summer?

We are in the planning stages of a couple of major evangelism/outreach projects for this comming summer ('09) & we could really use some manpower.

Projects under discussion right now include a "vacation bible school"/daycamp type of program delivered in neighborhood parks, Bible give away days at fairs, street evangelism, etc.

Lots of great family vacation opportunities are available here such as Anne of Green Gables, PEI, (warm) beaches, fishing, outdoor unspoilt wilderness kind of things, etc.

We would be proud to work with anyone presbyterian or baptist who loves the gospel & desires to see the lost come to repentance.

We can put you up & feed you & show you the sights. PM me if you are serious about this. We aree closer then you think!

BTW we can be flexible about the ministry opportunities depending on who could come & when.


----------

